# 6000th post, thanks TPFers!



## PixelRabbit (Aug 13, 2014)

I noticed yesterday that I was sneaking up on 6000 posts so I saved this one for this morning 

Wow, it's been quite a ride over almost 3 years since I joined.  I had zero clue where my camera would lead me but I'm thrilled to be able to follow this path with your support (crying like a baby when I walked out of the store with it should have been a clue lol).

Over the time since I bought my camera and joined here I've had a wonderful journey full of joy and frustration.  I've realized some artistic aspirations I've had for way too many years while I tried to find my medium.  

Thank you to all of you!  You have helped me so much, guiding me through the initial learning of how to work my gear the right way so I could push it's boundaries, accepting my more "far out" work and calling me on it when it was too far out.  Now the support and continued critique on my fine art work that isn't everyone's cup of tea.  You have made me smile, made me cry, made me frustrated, made me strive to be better and made me proud to be part of a community that pulls together and helps others in so many ways that go above and beyond our shared love of photography.

I'm proud to call you my friends at TPF, cheers to another 6000 posts, I can't wait to see where it leads us!


----------



## sm4him (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm not too far behind you, Judi! I've still got about 400 posts to go, though.

I'd contend that you have helped make TPF a better place!
Since we joined at about the same time, I remember first seeing your stuff. It didn't take long at all for you to figure out the basics and then take off. Your work has improved dramatically, both technically and, especially, artistically. You really found what "twirls your beanie" and have stuck with it and worked at it harder than most anybody I know.
It's paid off; your work is certainly lightyears beyond mine (although I'll grant, that doesn't necessarily say that much, lol) and I can't WAIT to see where you are in the next 3 years or so.  

I am grateful that you chose to join TPF, so that I got the chance to "know" you. I hope that perhaps one day in the future, we'll get to actually meet!


----------



## Derrel (Aug 13, 2014)

Awesome, Judi! But I hope as you go through life you realize that post count is just a number. Just a number. And no matter how long you're on this Earth, post count just keeps on increasing. You only get one post count per forum life, so make the most of it. Post count is a journey, not a process.* Enjoy the journey!* Don't worry about your post count growing higher, or gray, or over-weight. Relish in it! It's YOUR post count! Don't let other people influence how you feel about your post count. I'd love to hear your thoughts sbout it! ;-)

Oh CRAP! I just realized, I am about to hit 28k...I need to call the bakery and get a fricking cake made to celebrate! We'll do a long-distance Facebook cake party later!


----------



## sm4him (Aug 13, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Awesome, Judi! But I hope as you go through life you realize that post count is just a number. Just a number. And no matter how long you're on this Earth, post count just keeps on increasing. You only get one post count per forum life, so make the most of it. Post count is a journey, not a process.* Enjoy the journey!* Don't worry about your post count growing higher, or gray, or over-weight. Relish in it! It's YOUR post count! Don't let other people influence how you feel about your post count. I'd love to hear your thoughts sbout it! ;-)
> 
> Oh CRAP! I just realized, I am about to hit 28k...I need to call the bakery and get a fricking cake made to celebrate! We'll do a long-distance Facebook cake party later!



28,000!!!!! And you've only been on TPF a couple of years longer than Judi and I! Wow, Derrel, "congratulations" doesn't really seem adequate.  Somehow, I just imagined you actually had a life outside of TPF, but now I'm thinking, maybe not. :lmao:
:hug::


----------



## tirediron (Aug 13, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> ...another 6000 posts, I can't wait to see where it leads us!



5999 of which will be Alice over the next year?


----------



## ronlane (Aug 13, 2014)

. Congrats


----------



## PixelRabbit (Aug 13, 2014)

Aw Sharon, see! You made me tear up! Thanks so much my dear :hugs:  I'd love to meet you some day!

D, ha!  My thoughts (  ) .... I'm feeling quite inadequate after realizing your post count.... but THANK YOU for being so active and freely sharing your knowledge! It's people like you who keep the wheels turning here! 

John, quite possibly  She is growing like a weed!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks Ron  :hug::


----------



## bentcountershaft (Aug 13, 2014)

Congrats

I feel like a slacker now.


----------



## ronlane (Aug 13, 2014)

bentcountershaft said:


> Congrats
> 
> I feel like a slacker now.



No need, just be sure to welcome all the new people for about 6 months and you'll get caught up. lol


----------



## PixelRabbit (Aug 13, 2014)

ronlane said:


> No need, just be sure to welcome all the new people for about 6 months and you'll get caught up. lol



True!  I often feel a pang of guilt when I see one of our prolific welcomers (smalltowngirl? leaps to mind) do their thing!


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 13, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> I noticed yesterday that I was sneaking up on 6000 posts so I saved this one for this morning
> 
> Wow, it's been quite a ride over almost 3 years since I joined. I had zero clue where my camera would lead me but I'm thrilled to be able to follow this path with your support (crying like a baby when I walked out of the store with it should have been a clue lol).
> 
> ...


 
Well dangit, you really need to get out and take more pictures!  :Joker:   Congrats to you


----------



## PixelRabbit (Aug 14, 2014)

Ha! you mean 314K+ shutter clicks isn't enough??  Dayum! I must redouble efforts!! lol Thanks Jaca lol


----------



## sscarmack (Aug 14, 2014)

Congrats! Keep on clicking


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 14, 2014)

Well I was going to give you grief about spending too much time on Tpf, then I glanced over at my own post count and decided to just shut the hell up instead.   Lol

Congrats on hitting 6 grand


----------

